# Tomorrow is a big day for our family, we will find results of tests on little Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Need your prayers, FINALLY we will have all the test results back on little Ethan, it's been weeks now:blink:
I will update you when I hear back from my Charity.
Thank you for caring


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula, I will keep little Ethan and your family in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm curled up with fingers and toes crossed. I hope with all my heart that your little Ethan will be well, or at least find a treatment that works.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... Ethan and the rest of his family continue to be in my prayers every single day. I so hope and pray for good news tomorrow. 

And, you are in my thoughts and prayers all the time, too.

I love you, dear friend. Hugs and love.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I've been praying for little Ethan every day and just know that the Lord has good things in store for him.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers have been going out for little Ethan and you and the family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am sending prayers for little Ethan, Paula. rayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be lifting Ethan up in prayer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good news today!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers said for Ethan and your family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for little Ethan and your family. Hoping for good news today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck with the results. I will be thinking of Ethan today.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Praying and waiting with baited breath.... :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying and thinking of Ethan today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping and Praying for good results Paula...hang in there Gma!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Pray for good results!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for good results for Ethan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update


I received a text at 4:00
Finally got the iv in was very tough
Poked two times, now one hour of
Steroids, meeting the pulmonary specialist afterwards
Long day for little Ethan


I will update as soon as I hear more. Very LONG day


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

UPDATE

I just received this text

PRAISE GOD!!!!!! Ethan's red blood count is up to 36.6 and bleeding has lessened a ton in his lungs. Treatment is Iv steroids every month for 4 months and the oral every other month for 4 months, then we will slowly wean him off of the oral steroids. We will continue to see the Pulmonary specialist every month to monitor if he starts bleeding again, he will have chemo but he could go the rest of his life with no more bleeding through God's healing


THANK YOU LORD, thank you for giving me spoiled Maltese, all the precious friends here. Lord bless each one of these special souls, in Jesus name I pray Amen


I can't thank you all enough. I have always believed Jesus would touch and heal my grandson Ethan, God's timing is perfect, now it's having faith, and I do. Your prayers and good thoughts have meant everything to me and my family, words can never express how grateful I am to each of you. I love you


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I just received this text
> 
> ...



Wonderful news... I have been checking for this update all day! Big hugs to Ethan, his parents, and you Paula. Thank God..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, thats wonderful news. I am so happy for you and your whole family. Sleep well tonight, I imagine you are exhausted from all the stress.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great news, so happy for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear this news Paula :tender:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Such great news! That made my day. Now you and the rest of your family can sleep peacefully and heave a big sigh of relief. Bless you all.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Paula such wonderful news. Our God is GREAT!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Paula... I'm so thrilled to see such wonderful news on Ethan! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, thank God Ethan is doing so well!! :aktion033:

Life is good!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What wonderful news! God is GOOD!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love good news!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Paula, so happy that you received good news about Ethan's test results!!! :chili: Continued prayers for a full recovery for little Ethan.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this good news. I wish I had opened the tread last night.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What wonderful news!!!! My prayers continue for Ethan !!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I checked last night, and was hoping no news was good news...but this morning we have really good news! I'm so happy for you and your family Paula. What a Blessing for little Ethan, we're always here for you, as you are for us. Hugs!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what great news!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such wonderfuyl news! I am so happy for Ethan and you family!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful news. I know how you feel we have a grandson with kidney problems. He had a kidney transplant at 12 and is now 21.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - such wonderful news!! I was busy yesterday and the day before seeing our friend Miki as she visited NYC. What a relief to open this thread again and find the good news. We will all keep praying for Ethan that the meds will work and the bleeding will subside over time and this condition won't return. Big old hugs to you and your family, particularly Ethan. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so very, very happy. Sounds like some medical management and Ethan can live a pretty normal life. This is such great news.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Your post literally brought tears to my eyes, Paula. I have been thinking of and praying for little Ethan and, having a son of my own, I have somewhat of an idea of what his parents are going through so have been praying for strength for them too. Your faith is so pure and strong but course, I will continue to pray.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers bring miracles as you know, and the power of SM's prayers have been proven time and time again.

I am continuing to pray for Ethan, but I'm so happy that he is doing better and that our prayers have been answered. Thank you God. Amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel so blessed to have friends I have never met face to face but feel so close to you. I come here and read your posts, they bring tears to my eyes. Thank you just doesn't seem enough. I love you all


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am sorry I am so late expressing my happiness to you and the rest of Ethan's family. Please know that your precious grandson has been in my thoughts and prayers every single day ... and, you, too. Prayers will continue for Ethan ... to feel better, and that future test results continue to gift Ethan and his family with only happy news.

Much love and many hugs for you, Paula.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its so good to hear good news! Continuing to pray!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy for you. I think the weight of the world is now off your shoulders.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hugs and prayers sent his way....


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am so glad for you and all your family, Paula, that things have turned out so well. The power of prayers is certainly great.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Indeed the Power of Prayer is Amazing! Continued prayers for sweet Ethan! We Celebrate knowing God Hears Our Prayers! HUGS!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful news Paula! I'm so happy for you. As I read your prayer of thanks I got goosebumps all over.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, this is wonderful news. I can only imagine the relief you are feeling right now.
Little Ethan has been through so much, it's time for him to be a playing little boy now. He sure is a cutie pie.
Prayers to continue for this little tyke - bless him.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Paula, Ethan is always on my mind. Just checking in to see how he (and you all) are doing. Praying for the family.


----------

